# medals



## pat (4 Aug 2000)

I am looking to creat a national list of pepole that does court mounting of medals. I deal with fromer members of the cf and RCMP that replace or recieve their first issue of a medal from the CF, and the common question is were can they go to have theme mounted. Any help would be great.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (4 Aug 2000)

WOOD‘S COURT MOUNTING SERVICES

Calgary and district - 6 dollars for single medals, 5 dollars each for 3 or more, and ribbon bars 2 dollars.

Contact Mark or Vantene Wood 
email - woodmark@cadvision.com


----------



## Sean (8 Aug 2000)

Pat,

I‘m not supposed to attempt soliciting business over this means...so say the rules.  Anyway, I operate a medal mounting business in Toronto.  Info as follows:  Distinguished Service Medals, 12 Deeth Drive, Etobicoke, ON  M9P 2J7.  Tel 416-275-0406.  E-mail:  dsmedals@hotmail.com.  Website on the way, but not ready yet.
Hope this helps, e-mail with more questions.  SDC


----------



## russm (8 Aug 2000)

No offense intended, but I once went to Wood‘s and found the workmanship to be sub-standard. The clasp (brooch-type) was not suffiviently sturdy to hold the medals on and they actually fell off once. Also, the ribbon bar was a thick piece of plastic or Perspex, with the medal rbbon wound arond it and glued on, that stuck out far too far from the uniform. The Ribbon bar also oozed glue onto my uniform. I was definitely not impressed!

My advice is to go through the Regimental kit shops of the Reg Force units where you will get a professional job done.

RM


----------



## Michael Dorosh (8 Aug 2000)

Pat - 

I should have pointed out that I have no direct experience with Woods myself; it is merely the service we have advertised outside our Orderly Room.  Thanks to "russm" for his input - hope this helps you.

Question for Sean - which rules say you cannot solicit business via "these means" - and what do you mean by "these means"?  Interesting comment.


----------



## Servicepub (9 Aug 2000)

May I suggest the "Canadian Militaria Directory & Sourcebook, 2nd Edition"? This fascinating directory lists over 1,000 ‘enterprises‘ of interest to the military/militaria enthusiast. Of the 21 categories, "Medals" includes many mounting services. Available for the paltry sum of CDN$14.95 plus GST and $2.00 s&h. Produced by that outstanding Canadian firm Service Publications.
http://www.servicepub.com/
http://www.servicepub.com/cmd2.gif


----------



## Sean (10 Aug 2000)

Micheal,  maybe I‘m just anal, but I understand that the bulletin board wasn‘t to be used for commercial purposes.  As I have witnessed, there seems to have been some historical "difficulties" experienced on these means relating to pers not being ‘friendly‘, or following the posted rules.  That‘s all.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (10 Aug 2000)

Sean!  Forgive ME for being conspiracy minded!

I thought you were referring to, perhaps, your bosses out there in the world not wanting you to put stuff online.  I understand what your concern really was though, now that you explain.  As it stands, Mike Bobbitt allowed me to moderate this part of the forum.  I wasn‘t aware of the rule prohibiting commercial purposes, but in this case, my feeling is that since someone asked a legitimate question, and you are giving a legitimate answer, there is no problem.

I think the rule is more intended to prevent unsolicited advertising, and things of that nature.  When you get your website address, please post again in this thread and let us know what it is!

If anyone has any similar concerns about content, etc., as it relates to the Historical category, they can email me at madorosh@nucleus.com.

Thanks again, Sean, for the info.


----------



## John Nayduk (25 May 2001)

I mount medals in Windsor, Ontario -  jnayduk@home.com


----------



## spacemarine (22 Jun 2001)

Joe Drouin (sp?) Enterprises does a great job.  They are the only place in the country that I know of that sells Lord Strathcona medals so I bought mine there (so I could frame my original).  For gold plating, court mounting, shipping, and the cost of the medal itself was $42 or somewhere‘s around there.  Plus they put an EXCELLENT clasp on the back.  The standard LSM comes with a cheap a$$ straight pin with a U-shaped piece of metal on the back.  I‘ve seen two people lose theirs on parade.  Joe puts on dual pins with heads and they actually are quite snug.


----------



## Jean Gagné (20 Jan 2010)

Hi all,
Just got back in uniform, with the Canadian Correctionnal Service and someone told me that since i served 3 years in Germany with Nato i'm intiteled to wear a medal, these were not given out before i retired, is it possible to get it?

Thanks


----------



## the 48th regulator (20 Jan 2010)

Jean Gagné said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> Just got back in uniform, with the Canadian Correctionnal Service and someone told me that since i served 3 years in Germany with Nato i'm intiteled to wear a medal, these were not given out before i retired, is it possible to get it?
> 
> Thanks




http://www.vac-acc.gc.ca/remembers/sub.cfm?source=collections/cmdp


Good info, and great help.

dileas

tess


----------



## Jean Gagné (20 Jan 2010)

Thanks, i will try that


----------



## Grunt_031 (20 Jan 2010)

Here is the application page for retired members.

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhr-ddhr/chc-tdh/af-fd/index-eng.asp


----------



## Occam (20 Jan 2010)

Jean Gagné said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> Just got back in uniform, with the Canadian Correctionnal Service and someone told me that since i served 3 years in Germany with Nato i'm intiteled to wear a medal, these were not given out before i retired, is it possible to get it?
> 
> Thanks



Probably the SSM with NATO bar - http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhr-ddhr/chc-tdh/chart-tableau-eng.asp?ref=SSM


----------

